# L'effet Génie N'a Jamais Fonctionné



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

Bonjour, je me demandais pourquoi l'effet génie ne fonctionnait pas chez moi?? quelqu'un aurais une idée?


----------



## Shaolin_Moon (22 Février 2007)

> Posté par CorSiCanMaKer'S
> 
> Bonjour, je me demandais pourquoi l'effet génie ne fonctionnait pas chez moi?? quelqu'un aurais une idée?



Oui, c'est seulement pour les Génies, désolé  :rateau:


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

Mince ... Pas D'chance... 

Et Sinon ou se trouve le fichier source normalement? peut etre kil y est pas chez moi?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Février 2007)

Menu Pomme ==> Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me ==> Dock ==> Type de r&#233;duction ==> Effet g&#233;nie


Voil&#224;, Voil&#224;...


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

ah oui oui mais j'ai d&#233;ja fais tout &#231;a ... mais cela n'a jamais fonctionn&#233; &#176;o&#176; moi j'ai jamais eu l'effet g&#233;nie


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Février 2007)

CorSiCanMaKer'S a dit:


> ah oui oui mais j'ai déja fais tout ça ... mais cela n'a jamais fonctionné °o° moi j'ai jamais eu l'effet génie



Quel est ton Mac ? Et quelle version d'OSX utilises tu ?


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

alors c'est un imac intel .. OS X 10.4.8


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Février 2007)

Bizarre... Tu as poussé l'agrandissement  du dock au maximum dans les préf systèmes ?


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

oui j'ai tout essay&#233;... mais en faite peut etre que le fichier source de l'effet est manquant ou endommag&#233;, sais tu ou ce trouve ce fichier ??


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Février 2007)

Le fichier du Doc est &#224; cet endroit :  */System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app*



J'ai trouv&#233; cette manip sur Google &#224; tout hasard : 

[FONT=Papyrus,Comic Sans MS,Arial,Helvetica,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Pour changer l'effet "G&#233;nie" du dock:[/FONT]     
Ouvrir un Terminal
Saisir "defaults write com.apple.dock mineffect scale"
Ou sinon, saisir "defaults write com.apple.dock mineffect suck"
Pour revenir &#224; l'&#233;tat initial, saisir "defaults write com.apple.dock mineffect gen


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

Bein jdois pas savoir me servir du terminal, il dit command not found


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

C'est une install perso ou celle faite par apple ?


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

install d'origine..j'ai encore rien touch&#233;


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Le fichier du Dock est &#224; cet endroit :  */System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Février 2007)

Ben, je pense que tu peux le trouver sur ton CD d'installation et le remplacer. 
Je ne suis pas sûr du tout, mais tu peux toujours essayer. 

C'est la première fois que j'entends parler d'un tel problème.


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

j'vais tenter &#231;a.. merci beaucoup en tout cas


----------



## JPTK (22 Février 2007)

En tout cas la 1ère chose à faire c'est une réparation des autorisations. SInon globalement on ne conseille jamais de rester avec l'install d'origine, déjà parce qu'elle est en surcharge pondérale et ensuite parce qu'il y a souvent des bugs de ce genre.


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

J'ai r&#233; install&#233; osx pour pouvoir partionn&#233; mon disk et suprim&#233; les quelques applic que je ne voulais pas... par contre pour les histoires d'autorisations je sais pas trop ce qu'il faut faire?




(Le Bug du Dock persiste evidemment)


----------



## Tonton Nestor (22 Février 2007)

Dossier application ==> Utilitaires ==> Utilitaire de disques

Tu choisis ton DD puis vérifier et réparer les autorisations.


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

Merci TonTOn
Bon Ay&#233; j'ai r&#233;parer les autorisations...


----------



## CorSiCanMaKer'S (22 Février 2007)

Bon Ayé il Marche l'effet génie  donc la réparation des autorisations a résolu le problem merci beaucoup 

..(c'est plus classe!)...  

A bientot


----------

